# Engineering work in Canada



## 1KiwiAbroad (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm am a mechanical engineer moving to Vancouver in the next month and was hoping someone could give me some insight on how difficult it is find work currently in this field.

I have 3 years experience in a product development role at a medical device company since graduating but I am not necessarily interested in staying within this job profile or industry so open to working in other industries.

Can somebody please give me some insight.

Many thanks and kind regards

James


----------



## rghouti (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, 

we need few additional information so we can help.
are a canadian? if not what is your origin citizen? are you a landed immigrant to canada? from you graduated? 

regards


----------



## foxybabyjuly15 (Jan 21, 2014)

*hi*

am yemi from Nigeria. Pls i want to ask if is possible for someone to get a job in Canada and then relocate, If possible what are the necessary steps to take? thanks.


----------



## rghouti (Jan 20, 2014)

foxybabyjuly15 said:


> am yemi from Nigeria. Pls i want to ask if is possible for someone to get a job in Canada and then relocate, If possible what are the necessary steps to take? thanks.




Hi, 
what is your background from Nigeria? 

how many years experience you ve had in your carreer ?
regards


----------



## foxybabyjuly15 (Jan 21, 2014)

Studied Electrical and Electronic Engineering, had four years working experience and I am currently working with a coding company as a Service Engineer.


----------



## rghouti (Jan 20, 2014)

hi, 

the best that i recommend is to target the right provinces in Canada like Ontario / alberta. get to do a 1-2 years course to validate your tehory background and get also through the certification system . once done, i am quite sure you get something amazing.

regards


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

foxybabyjuly15 said:


> am yemi from Nigeria. Pls i want to ask if is possible for someone to get a job in Canada and then relocate, If possible what are the necessary steps to take? thanks.



Best to start your own thread rather than piling onto someone else's.


----------

